# As You Wish :: Wesley's picture thread



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

So because I like my camera and also my new puppy, and because I also like to share photos and my new puppy...I decided to create a thread just for that reason!

I've seen a few other people who have done the same so now I'm going to jump on that bandwagon.  Hopefully I don't bother to many out there, and these little bits of Wesley can be enjoyed by others as well!









For starters here's one taken just yesterday. Wesley. Showing off all his pointy little puppy teeth. 

More to come in the future...probably later tonight. :lol:


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

What a sweetheart! Wesley is so adorable! 

Being one of those people with one of these threads ... or two ... Lol! .... I will certainly enjoy following this to watch Wesley grow and Wesley's stories!


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Oh wow, he's a cutie! Is he a parti poodle?


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

@Abbylynn: I admit to having lurked on your shown picture threads once or twice...or maybe more. Your dogs are adorable. It's impossible to not take a regular peek to see what new fun things are happening there!

@Kayota: Yp he is! A miniature one, to be exact.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness!!!
Wesley is so cute!

Yes! I demand more pics! 
Loooove to see Wesley's grow up thread.
Lol!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Working a little backwards! These are a few pictures from the first week or so after I got him. 


1.) This one actually pre-dates me having him. First grooming from his breeder.
2. and 3.) Just hanging out on the couch.
4.) Head seems a little top heavier then the rear end, so leaning down to eat causes some imbalance...
5.) His favorite spot, near feet! 
6.) A good boy, getting used to his crate!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adnamac said:


> @Abbylynn: I admit to having lurked on your shown picture threads once or twice...or maybe more. Your dogs are adorable. It's impossible to not take a regular peek to see what new fun things are happening there!
> 
> @Kayota: Yp he is! A miniature one, to be exact.


Thank you ... and also for looking! 

I adore Wesley's markings. They are really nice!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Dawwww! Panda-poodle!


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

I demand a picture of him in a pirate costume! (If I'm interpreting the "as you wish" reference correctly. It's my favorite movie. I know every line of dialogue by heart.)


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Amaryllis said:


> I demand a picture of him in a pirate costume! (If I'm interpreting the "as you wish" reference correctly. It's my favorite movie. I know every line of dialogue by heart.)


 I can't believe I hadn't gotten the reference until now! Indeed, I also want to see the dread pirate Robert costume. I love that movie! And Wesley is so adorable... the first dog I ever really loved was also a poodle or poodle mix. Poodles are so energetic and fun.

Edit: and I can't wait to see him grow either!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Hambonez said:


> Dawwww! Panda-poodle!


Panda was a name that came up quite often when trying to name him! That and Oreo. While both are nice...neither are what I was looking for. xD 

When my neighbor first met him he kept telling me how much 'He looks like one of those Chinese bears!'.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Amaryllis said:


> I demand a picture of him in a pirate costume! (If I'm interpreting the "as you wish" reference correctly. It's my favorite movie. I know every line of dialogue by heart.)


You are 100% correct on you're interpretation skills! Thumbs up! :-D His name is based off the movie (though technically the movie character's name is Westley...the 'T' bothers me for whatever reason so I just dropped it. lol), so the quote seemed fitting! 

Now...as for a pirate costume...perhaps this Halloween! If he doesn't show up as an R.O.U.S (...which was another suggested name for him...Rous!)


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Some new pictures!!!

My they grow fast! First picture was taken on June 16, the second one just today. The growth of a month! That's his toy basket, btw, which he raids on a regular basis. xD















Pooped after a day of being Welsey.









Yesterday hanging out in the yard with his favorite fox stuffingless toy. 









Showing off those sharp little puppy teeths!









He looks so shaggy, and I'm sure he's so hot in all the puppy fur. Going to be talking to a groomer tomorrow. I'm afraid to take him because of the giardia stuff going on...


----------



## xoxluvablexox (Apr 10, 2007)

I love the title of this thread lol. I'm not sure if you have ever watched The Princess Bride, but that's what I thought of because the guy Westley always tells Princess Buttercup "as you wish" throughout the movie. I love that movie lol. 

OK, nvm. Just read through all the comments and obviously you meant the title to reference the movie. Smh.

Anyways, your dog is adorable!

I love Parti poodles. I have a phantom mini poodle  .


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wesley is just precious! Handsome little boy ....... and he sure did grow! No kidding! Wow!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

One picture for now! My foot, or just Wesley's pillow?

In other. News... Grooming on Friday! Yay!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Adnamac said:


> View attachment 94481
> 
> 
> One picture for now! My foot, or just Wesley's pillow?
> ...


Awwww too cute!
Just Wesley's pillow!!!

I love "My foot" Pics!









Roman has a grooming appointment too...
He needs it since I matt him up good this time... Yikes!!!
My old dog is a short hair, my sister's silkies always is groomed by the "barber"... 
And Roman is my first "have to groom" dog... Lol!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adnamac said:


> View attachment 94481
> 
> 
> One picture for now! My foot, or just Wesley's pillow?
> ...


Precious Wesley! ... I can hardly wait to see his new Doo! I hope you post some pics!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

@hueyeats: yeah, Wes is my first need to groom dog, too. Our first, and only, dog was a shirt haired lab mix. Hardly needed even brushing. Miss our poor old Sadie.  She lived a good long life though. 

@Abbylynn: oh of course there will be pictures! Your nutty if you think there won't be! Lol


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

New pictures! Yay! First...before his first grooming...not that you can really see. Super bright sunshine and puppy with a black, furry face doesn't show so well.









Annnd then...after...HE HAS A FACE NOW. My boyfriend's reaction upon viewing him a few hours later: HAHAHA! He looks like a poodle! Which is, funnily enough, the exact same reaction his father had another hour or so later. The apple doesn't fall far in his family...lol









Annnnd just a few more picture taken this afternoon. Because. 

Just being cute.









Moments before an attempted attack on my camera. Need to work on killing that issue. -_-









"This breeze...it has a smell..."









A very Cheshire grin. Full of teeth!









RUNNING PUPPY EARS. I LOVES THEM!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am in awe.  He is gorgeous with that doo!

I think my fav pic is "The Breeze"


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Been busy, so haven't been around to have fun and browse the forums lately. But if anyone is interested...here are a few updated Wesley pictures! Taken this morning, also featuring my boyfriend's standard poodle, Honey. 

First, Honey chases Wesley...









...then Wesley chases Honey...









then they both cool down in the grass. 









Also see that I had Wesley shaved down. His puppy fur was just getting to long, and he always seemed to hot. Also I was curious about his coat coloration. I knew he wasn't going to be solid black. See all the brown/silver-ish spots on his side? More colorful then I knew! :-D


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Sounds like they had a great time playing together!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Cailin said:


> Sounds like they had a great time playing together!


Yes! And now both are out cold, with my lap as Wesley's nap spot.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Proof of passed out news of pup. If he wasn't so cute, I'd leave him to the couch on his own. But how sweet and warm is a sleeping puppy on your lap?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Great pics! I love both of the pups! They are gorgrous!

I always wanted an Apricot Standard Poodle. Before I decided to rescue Abbylynn .... and all the rest lately .... I had a toss up in my mind between a SP or a Doberman .... but kept the money I had saved and did otherwise. I don't regret it .... but still would love to have that Standard Poodle, a Doberman, and a RC! LOl!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

Adnamac said:


> View attachment 100906
> 
> 
> Proof of passed out news of pup. If he wasn't so cute, I'd leave him to the couch on his own. But how sweet and warm is a sleeping puppy on your lap?


Hahaha, I know what you mean! Enjoy it! He's adorable!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh hi there. 









....does this taste good?









Yeah...I enjoy digging. Problem?


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Love the pics! Adorable!!!


----------



## Cailin (May 2, 2012)

I love the picture where he's biting the flower.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Wes is such fun! Just signed him up for obedience (finally!) that starts this Saturday. I'm super excited for it. It's in a facility that is surrounded by a dog-friendly shopping village, so it uses that as a tool for training with everyday distractions. So super excited to start this! :-D 

But anyway..pictures! Not much, just a few. I can't wait to actually go on a few trails with him a little later next month (a lot of state parks in the area with trails...but you have to pay to get in from just before memorial day to just after labor day! Waiting till it's free again!)! While the yard it fun...other scenery will be nice!

OH! Also super exicted for October...boyfriend and I and Wessers will be taking a weekend trip down Wildwood, NJ way. Yes, offseason. Just as nice and you don't have to deal with tons of people! xD


Two yard pics...we started with wubba fetch...then he decided he wanted to play with something more natural. A stick! 









Just a pretty sit. 










Annnnd being silly inside after being outside.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I am excited for you ... starting obedience!  I used to love going to classes when my dogs were puppies. I have not done that for quite some time now. Yes ... I am guilty of home schooling for my guys. Lol!

I bet the trip will be fantastic ... and good experience and a different view of the world for Wesley. He is as adorable as ever!  I love that "silly" pic! I hope you take lots of photo's of Wesley on your trip.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Abbylynn said:


> I am excited for you ... starting obedience!  I used to love going to classes when my dogs were puppies. I have not done that for quite some time now. Yes ... I am guilty of home schooling for my guys. Lol!
> 
> I bet the trip will be fantastic ... and good experience and a different view of the world for Wesley. He is as adorable as ever!  I love that "silly" pic! I hope you take lots of photo's of Wesley on your trip.


Nothing wrong with homeschooling! For maybe-possible-future puppies I'd like to home school, but since I've never before been a puppy-parent I want the little extra guidance. I've watched videos many times over, but I know I learn best with someone else's guidance. Something that lacks with YouTube.  also...stepping stones to rally and/or agility! Wahoo!

As for the October trip...darn tootin' I'll be taking loads of pictures! Lol 

Oh...and speaking of pictures...took Wesley out for a mile-ish long hike today at a local place.  He was on a 15 foot training lead that I didn't have to have hands on at all, except for the few times where we were crossing/near to a road. He was too funny! He's never been near a lake before, so he had no idea what to make of it. He stepped in p, got scared by the ripples on the water and immediately back peddled. Such a funny pup!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

...Lots of writting ahead...started going on anout my days and couldnt stop! sprry for the novella! XD...

Wesley had a busy day Friday and Saturday! I've been doing research on local dog parks in the general area, and have discovered there are quite a few! I finally went to check out one of them Friday with Wesley. Seven acres of land, with a large fenced area as well as a smaller area for puppies a d small dogs. There were a few people in the large area with their dogs; a large rottie, a pitbul, a Belgian malinois, an Akita, and a pointer. Being unsure since Wes is quite a bit smaller then the others there and I knew nothing of them we went and played in the small dog/puppy side for awhile. The other dogs came to the fence dividing the area to check us out, just curious. Wes was the one who baked a bit and made the most noise. It wasn't aggressive, more slight fear/unsurity/excitement? Anyway the other dogs lost interest and wandered off and we played until someone new showed up with a 3-month old lab puppy. It was puppy love!  The two played together until her owner (who I tried to talk to and be friendly with, but she was damg stand off-ish.  ) removed her to join someone else who arrived with their dogs on the large dog pen. I watched how the other dogs reacted to the leashed much smaller pup, took a breath and a chance. 

Wesley loved the dog park, and playing with the other dogs. One of the women there (the owner of the malinois and Akita) told me everyone's dogs there were really friendly and why did I wait sp long to come over?! Well...next time I won't wait so long...maybe. Depending on if the friendly dogs are there again. Lol

So after the dog park we went to petsmart to just kill time and wander, and after that found ourselves at a local state park with dog friendly trails. We did a short one (maybe a half hours walk) before lpading in the car and heading to my boyfriend's where Wes proceed to play with Honey until passing out later that night. 

Saturday was our first officially obedience class. It's a small one, and Wes is actually the oldest of the puppies there. There's only two others...a three month old black lab named Chloe and a 12 week fox terrier named Arlie. It was a good class, I think. Never taken a puppy obedience class before to really know. Either way, signed up for 5 more weeks so here goes with it!

Now after that whole book, sadly I have only 2 pictures to share, taken with the phone. Lol 

I give you...passed out and sucking up the A/C in the car during the ride from the dogpark to petsmart Wesley....
View attachment 10469


And passed out on the way home after puppy class Wesley...


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Got to go out to do a little more hiking again Thursday afternoon! It was a bit wet and muddy-ish; it had sprinkled a little bit. Didn't stop us, though! Wesley had a grooming appointment for Friday afternoon, anyway. Saturday we had our second obedience lesson! All is going well there. The trainer was rather impressed with how well he does 'sit' and 'down'. Worked a little on a 'go greet' command...and Wesley is a big old chicken. He wanted nothing to do with moving from me to someone he didn't know, not even for treats. Which is good and bad...makes me think he won't go walking away with some stranger with food, though I would like him to be something of a people dog. Something to work on! 

Anyway a few pictures from hiking on Friday! 



























And one from today. His groom was really just to get bathed and his face, feet, sanitary stuff done. So his body is a bit scruffy, but he has a face now! I'm always surprised by how narrow his face is once the fur is gone!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

I have sad news. One of Wesley's favorite ever toys, his kong wubba, has met an unfortunate end via my boyfriend's dogs teeth. Honey, the bf's dog, is a certified toy destroyer. Doesn't matter what it is, she WILL destroy it. 

But anyway, a few pictures from the other day of Welsey and his kong. 

When I have some extra cash, I'll have to get a new one. Best throwing toy, ever.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

So I got this big ol' bully stick (36 inches!) for my boyfriend's poodles, Honey. For Wesley, I got a smaller one. 

....so guess who wound up with the one twice his size? Lol


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

Awww what a cutie! We almost ended up with a little parti poodle, his name was Amos. But, the way the stars aligned, that didn't work out, but it's ok, because now we have Luna  She's 3/4 mini poodle, but we don't like the shaved face, so we leave her fluffy, a teddy bear cut.

Have you been going back to the dog park? We used to take Luna to play with all the big boys, and she would run around and chase all the huskies and GSD's, she had a blast! There was no one ever in the small dog section. But then she had a bad experience with two bullies (who actually weren't large dogs at all), and now she's much more shy and reserved. We prefer to take her into the small dog section, since we had that scare, since I don't know what I would do if a larger dog picked a fight with her. Small dogs pick fights too, but it's easier to deal with IMO. Anyway, I'm getting off track. Yesterday there was no one in the small dog section, so she played with the big boys again.

LOL I've never seen such a large bully stick! The ones we get are 6" long.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Hello starry! Luna's for sure a cutie, and I can just imagine her having a blast at the dog park! 

Since that first visit to the dog park we haven't been back. The park is free, but it does 'highly suggest' a donation of a dollar to help with upkeep. The last time we went I didn't have a dollar and felt awful, so I vowed that the next time I went I'd throw a five in...I haven't had any! I'm a credit/debit card type gal, and always forget until to late.  

One day!!!! Lol


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

...so we went back to the dog park, but it didn't last long. There were lots of people there and plenty of dogs...but all larger breeds. I'm pretty sure that me being there with my little 12 pound pup made everyone there nervous. Rather then cause everyone discomfort when all seemed to be having such a nice day, we opted to leave. Sadness but, c'est la vie I suppose. 

This Saturday is our last obedience class, the six weeks went by quick! Odds are I will most definitely be enrolling him in the next class up, and maybe trying her tricks class at some point. 
Friday I have an appointment to get Wes a good grooming, and I'm debating on leaving bracelets/poms on his legs. Any opinions? 

Anyway, a few pictures from today, just playing in the yard. Yay!

First, a snaggly-toothed grin. That puppy tooth on the left is just about ready to come out!








Yes, Mom? Love this boy! He's so darling! <3


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

A freshly groomed poodle boy! Does anything smell as nice and sweet as a fresh groomed pup? 

I did decide to go with bracelets, just to give them a shot. What do you all think.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Just hanging around in the yard a little this morning. 










Now I'm probably sure biased, but I do think he is one pretty handsome dude. lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Wow! What a fantastic cut! I like it! And Wesley looks great! Such a sweet face.  Note that I also love Parti-Poodles.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adnamac said:


> Just hanging around in the yard a little this morning.
> 
> View attachment 110794
> 
> ...


I think he is handsome too!


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Oh my goodness... So grown up now and what a beaut.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks Abbylynn, and hueyeats! Also, welcome back to you hueyeats! :-D 

Did some raking in the yard today, proped the rake against a tree and went in to get Wesley. We played for a bit, and then he started barking at something...the rake against the tree! Guess he had no idea what it was! lol Anyway, he was brave and did investigate after a moment.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

It's pumpkin season!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Playing around this morning and something fell out of Wes' mouth - a puppy tooth!









Looking in his mouth, this seems to be his next to last one - one more to go!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

What a handsome boy, he is growing so fast. I will always remember the baby teeth, I still have Zack first one.


----------



## hueyeats (Apr 2, 2013)

Adnamac said:


> It's pumpkin season!
> 
> View attachment 113130


Yay!!!
I love pumpkin pickin season too... Cute pic.

I have Roman's baby teeth somewhere.... Now where did I stash them... Hahaha.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Adnamac said:


> It's pumpkin season!
> 
> View attachment 113130


Love this pic! Frame worthy!  

Cookie is also losing her pre-molars ... only problem is .. Eddee and Leah Lu are the ones to find them and are crunching on them. Lol!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

A month later and we return!  Got myself involved with setting up a blog (Poodle At Play!) , so that took my attention from the forum...but for anyone wondering how Wes is doing...he's doing wonderfully! Officially 7 months in just a few days, scheduled to get neutered in December. 

Want some pictures? OK!


----------



## starrysim (Dec 2, 2012)

he is *such* a poodle  
Gonna go check out your blog now


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Apparently I'm a once-a-month poster and forum visitor. I think I might make it a side-resolution with 2014 to change that. This forum is wonderful and such a wealth of info and awesome people. 

So Wes is doing well! He got neutered in the beginning of the month, and is scheduled for a grooming this coming Friday. We stopped going to obedience after completing Basic 1, but I plan on picking up again with it in the near future. He's a bit of a barker in certain situations, something I'm working on fixing and may be seeking help for in the training forums in the future if it continues the way it has been.

But I'm talking...and this is a picture thread! Whoops!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Random little update!  Hope all is well with everyone here in Dog Forums land! 

Wes is doing well...in April he will officially be one year old! So far this past month we'ce had lots of snow. In some places MUCH higher then poor little 14 inch Wesley. That's ok, it gave him time to practice his merkat impression.  He found he LOVES to chase snowballs that I throw. Just before he reaches it he'll launch himself into the air to pounce on it. 

That last picture was taken just the other day...he's also in need of a haircut! Taking care of that tomorrow!


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

Halfway through 2014 already...to me it seems crazy. Wes is officially a year old as of April, and has officially been living with me and part of my family for a year as of this past Sunday (also, Happy Belated Father's Day to anyone who applies out there!). Still loving my little mini-poodle boy, he's great!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Still a cutie-pie - of course!!


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

He's gorgeous <3. We're looking at two years soon, ourselves, and it really is hard to imagine! But at the same time, I can't remember what I did before I had a bouncing mini poodle fella to share my life with. They're a real tour de force.

As a side note, I once goaded two ladies into pushing me down a hill just so I could shout 'Aaaaaas yooooou wiiiish!' all the way down. One eventually became my best friend, the other my fiancee. Needless to say, I approve of his name.


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

BellaPup said:


> Still a cutie-pie - of course!!


Indeed - means he gets away with an awful lot! lol



DaySleepers said:


> He's gorgeous <3. We're looking at two years soon, ourselves, and it really is hard to imagine! But at the same time, I can't remember what I did before I had a bouncing mini poodle fella to share my life with. They're a real tour de force.
> 
> As a side note, I once goaded two ladies into pushing me down a hill just so I could shout 'Aaaaaas yooooou wiiiish!' all the way down. One eventually became my best friend, the other my fiancee. Needless to say, I approve of his name.


Thanks.  Miniatures may be...well, miniature...but no one said their personalities had to be that way! That signature picture of Samwise is absolutely adorable, by the way, as is your side-note story! That's one way to make an impression. Wonder if my guy would ever allow me to recreate that scene? LOL


----------



## Adnamac (Jun 5, 2013)

I've been playing with the manual setting on my camera a lot lately. Even though this is kinda blown out, grainy and generally not so great technically...I just LOVE this picture of my little dog so much. <3


----------

